
Google Authenticator Now Supports Transfer of 2-Step Verification Codes - ahmedmusaad
https://security.googleblog.com/2020/05/introducing-portability-of-google.html
======
cpascal
I would also be great if there was a way to export all of my OTP secrets out
of the iOS version of Google Authenticator.

~~~
antsar
I lost hope a year ago and switched to FreeOTP, which doesn’t hold your keys
hostage.

Its a little buggy, but that’s worth Google not owning my keys and keeping
them from me.

~~~
bubblethink
Perhaps look into andotp. freeotp hasn't been updated in ages. It was a fork
of the original google app, but didn't see much development after that.

~~~
ta17711771
Aegis.

------
mrg2k8
LastPass Authenticator performs backups to your account. Of course, I don't
keep both the password and the OTP in the same account.

------
lazzlazzlazz
Too late? I already migrated away from Google Authenticator because this
critical feature was lacking.

